# Tobie tez chujowej w hotelu (!!!)



## Vodoun

Can anyone help me translate this?

"Tobie tez chujowej w hotelu "


Thank you.


----------



## majlo

Well, some context would definitely come in useful, but roughly you could translate it as follows, 

_I wish a fucking shitty/crappy one to you too at the hotel._

Cheers! 
majlo


----------



## Vodoun

Dzięki!


...


----------



## Vodoun

Can someone delete this whole thread, I didn't mean to put profanity in the forum.


----------



## majlo

Why delete? Dirty words are part of the language too. They might be profanity at time, but it's certainly not the case now.


----------



## Thomas1

Pytanie do osób władających polszczyzną:
jak napisalibyście to niecenzurowane słowo z tytułu?

Tomek


----------



## ryba

Thomas1 said:


> Pytanie do osób władających polszczyzną:
> jak napisalibyście to niecenzurowane słowo z tytułu?


Ja bym napisał przez _ch_, chociaż jak byłem mały to widziałem na murach _huj_ pisane przez _h_.

Kiedyś czytałem, że to oboczność, ale zaleca się pisownię przez _ch_. Nie wiem, jaka jest etymologia tego słowa, a być może rzuciłaby światło na sprawę.


----------



## kknd

Potencjalna etymologia:
http://pl.wiktionary.org/wiki/chuj
http://wyborcza.pl/1,79077,3946755.html

Przymiotnik odrzeczownikowy:
http://poradnia.pwn.pl/lista.php?id=1816


----------



## majlo

Ja również zdecydowanie przez "ch".


----------



## mcibor

Kiedyś pisałem przez samo h, ale w którymś roku przyszła "zmiana" i zacząłem pisać przez ch.

Ale kilka zaszłości pozostało - karciana gra w h.. (pana), HWDP (chociaż widziałem to już napisane ChWDP - Chwała Wam Dzielni Pedagodzy z komiksu Ratmana)

Z drugiej strony jest teoria, dlaczego się pisze przez ch, a nie h - żeby był dłuższy


----------



## dn88

Do you really get the meaning of that expression with no additional context?


----------



## mcibor

Not really. It would probably refer to "night"

A crappy night at the hotel to you as well

But it can mean also other things that might be found in hotel.
Though night is the most probable one

"Tobie też chujowej (nocy) w hotelu"

Meaning, that someone spent a night there, and it was really crappy, and now you are going there...


----------



## majlo

Obviously, the intended meaning is impossible to infer without further context. I just gave the literal translation, which, as it turned out, did come in useful. Though, mcibor's point seems quite plausible.


----------



## Thomas1

Dziekuję za odpowiedzi! 

Problem od strony formalnej został rozwiązany dzięki linkowi do poradni podanemu przez kknd. Też bym napisał przez ch ale przyszedł mi do głowy trzyliterowy rdzeń, z którym częściej się niegdyś spotykałem i jego pisownia nie razi tak jak pisownia derywatów przez samo h.

***
I think that it's quite clear that the sentence is taken out from a broader context. Without it we can merely be groping in the dark for the implied meaning.


----------



## Vodoun

I'm pretty sure majlo got it right.

You guys are so helpful I wish I could help you back.


----------



## ryba

Wielkie dzięki za linki, kknd.

Rozwaliły mnie hasło w Wikipedii i żart mcibora z postu #10.




majlo said:


> _I wish a fucking shitty/crappy one to you too at the hotel._


I think your translation is very good and fits in any context, I would only change a little bit the structure:

_I wish you a fucking shitty/crappy one at the hotel __too__._


----------

